# Sony Aquos frozen



## Iceman721 (May 25, 2008)

anyone know how to fix a frozen sony aquos its stuck on one picture with no control at all. ive tried unplugging and plugging it back in and ive tried letting it sit unplugged for a while nothing seems to work. any ideas?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to TSF,



Iceman721 said:


> anyone know how to fix a frozen sony aquos its stuck on one picture with no control at all. ive tried unplugging and plugging it back in and ive tried letting it sit unplugged for a while nothing seems to work. any ideas?


Never heard of a _Sony_ Aquos before, Isnt that Sharp?
Either way, I need the *full* make and model of the TV before I can give any significant advice.


----------

